# Illegal to hunt public....



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Read tonight the folks in Michigan are fighting for their rights to hunt on public land designated for such activities! Forestry and yes PARK SERVICE TO DO IMPACT study as anti's are tired of dodging bullets to enjoy the outdoors! Where have we heard IMPACT STUDY before? They need some help WE ALL face this soon hunting-fishing at the rate we're going there won't be anywhere to do either! They have already out lawed Dove hunting in Michigan! Please go to NWTF.com and help with posting your opposition to this!


----------

